# Fios compatibility



## brich0 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello,

We have Verizon Fios in northern NJ and I'm interested in buying a Roamio Plus. Verizon told me that their multi stream cable card would only support two tuners. This conflicts with the research I've done. Has anyone used all 6 tuners on a Roamio with Fios? Were there any issues getting an appropriate cable card or was their standard m-card sufficient (as it should be)?

Thanks for your help!

Best regards,
Evan


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

brich0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We have Verizon Fios in northern NJ and I'm interested in buying a Roamio Plus. Verizon told me that their multi stream cable card would only support two tuners. This conflicts with the research I've done. Has anyone used all 6 tuners on a Roamio with Fios? Were there any issues getting an appropriate cable card or was their standard m-card sufficient (as it should be)?
> 
> ...


works great on FiOS. All 6 tuners, perfect.


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

brich0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We have Verizon Fios in northern NJ and I'm interested in buying a Roamio Plus. Verizon told me that their multi stream cable card would only support two tuners. This conflicts with the research I've done. Has anyone used all 6 tuners on a Roamio with Fios? Were there any issues getting an appropriate cable card or was their standard m-card sufficient (as it should be)?
> 
> ...


m-cards have to support 6 tuners by design. you will be fine.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Whoever you talked to at Verizon either didn't know what they were talking about or were being deliberately deceptive to try to dissuade you from going with TiVo over their own 2-tuner DVR.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Whoever you talked to at Verizon either didn't know what they were talking about or were being deliberately deceptive to try to dissuade you from going with TiVo over their own 2-tuner DVR.


I'd vote incompetent over deceptive every day..


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

When you call Verizon FiOS customer support the first person you get on the phone is almost always not the best person to be talking to about anything, especially anything to do with a TiVo!


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

It works BEST with FIOS IMO and very little is copy protected in case you want to transfer recordings to a PC to archiving. I have run 3 generations of Tivos on FIOS.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

What the idiot CSR meant was, "Our DVRs only have two tuners, and I've only been trained on our DVRs, and I don't know anything except what I was trained on, therefore I feel free to make wild leaps of logic and pass them on to customers as fact." This is standard for CSRs at all organizations, AFAICT. They are not sources of information.

Seriously, why is it so hard for them just to say "I don't know"? I'll never understand that.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

They're probably trained to never admit that they don't know something. 

```
Ok script-monkey, here's the script.

Rule #1 Never deviate from the script.

Rule #2 NEVER deviate from the script.
```


----------



## True Colors (Oct 19, 2006)

I have FIOS + roamio.... all 6 tuners are fine. The standard M card is all you need.

I have had multiple different cable providers over the years, and IMO, verizon works the best with Tivo--by far.

The Vz customer service can be very poor though.

TC


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Also a Northern NJ resident and the FiOS CC gets all six tuners just fine. You were given bad info. However, if you can get to a FiOS store to pick up the CC, I would do that. Just to be sure you're getting the right one. Have fun.


----------



## True Colors (Oct 19, 2006)

Good point sangs. It is much better to go to a Vz store and pick up an M card in person as opposed to having them ship it out to you, or, God forbid, even worse, having them send a technician on a service call to bring a card out to you.

Some of the Vz retail stores handle FIOS tv but others do not. Find a FIOS supporting store near you and it will be a great help in situations like these.

TC


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

BiloxiGeek said:


> They're probably trained to never admit that they don't know something.


I've trained helpdesk teams, and my techs were trained to avoid "I don't know" and replace it with "let me look in to that and get back to you" 
Having Help desk say "I don't know" is a big deal and can erode the users confidence in them, so it's a prohibited phrase in the environments I've been in.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

True Colors said:


> Good point sangs. It is much better to go to a Vz store and pick up an M card in person as opposed to having them ship it out to you, or, God forbid, even worse, having them send a technician on a service call to bring a card out to you.
> 
> Some of the Vz retail stores handle FIOS tv but others do not. Find a FIOS supporting store near you and it will be a great help in situations like these.
> 
> TC


Better hurry. Verizon is beginning to shut down some FIOS stores.

http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Low-Foot-Traffic-Has-Verizon-Closing-FiOS-Retail-Stores-127776


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Better hurry. Verizon is beginning to shut down some FIOS stores.
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Low-Foot-Traffic-Has-Verizon-Closing-FiOS-Retail-Stores-127776


Not an issue since the OP lives in Northern NJ.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

FiOS here and no issues with any of the boxes in my signature.


----------



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

FiOS here. All 6 tuners functioning.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> I've trained helpdesk teams, and my techs were trained to avoid "I don't know" and replace it with "let me look in to that and get back to you"


But at least you didn't tell them to just make stuff up when they didn't know the answer, right?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> I've trained helpdesk teams, and my techs were trained to avoid "I don't know" and replace it with "let me look in to that and get back to you"
> Having Help desk say "I don't know" is a big deal and can erode the users confidence in them, so it's a prohibited phrase in the environments I've been in.





wmcbrine said:


> But at least you didn't tell them to just make stuff up when they didn't know the answer, right?


Correct, that's a bad CSR going "off script" when they want to appear more knowledgeable than they really are.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

dianebrat said:


> Correct, that's a bad CSR going "off script" when they want to appear more knowledgeable than they really are.


I work on a slightly different type of help-desk for a billion $$ company (sorry leaving the company name out but they have received multiple prestigious industry awards for their TAC which is an achievement seeing as they are about 10 yrs old), the IT industry calls it a TAC, where the end users IT department will call when they have a problem and they believe its my equipment causing or contributing to the issue.

I have no script other than hello my name is....
I am expected to be able to provide solid network troubleshooting guidance.
I am expected to know how to decode network packet traces AND understand what I'm seeing and then use that to understand where the failure is
I am expected to understand how all layers of the OSI network model come into play
I am NOT expected to know everything about everything that the customer may have on their network, but if its relevant to the troubleshooting I am expect to investigate the item and be able to positively confirm or deny its the cause and then if it is the cause of the problem why and draw up a solution to correct the issue.
because of the complexities of the cases I tend to handle I am not expected to handle more than 3 calls a day on average

I think the big difference between what I do vs a CSR for a consumer product is
1) I care
2) I have a real understanding of how computer networking environments work and how everything "should" interact.
3) I am looking to make my companies products better and take crashes or other failures seriously
4) I cringe when I hear a customer told to "power cycle the unit" yes sometimes its unavoidable, BUT I gather everything I can first
5) we only hire people that have extensive experience in troublshooting complex network and server issues, not somebody right out of school with no experience.

Now with all this said, its amazing how may senior IT guys are absolutely clueless, and its not just the small shops, its the large ones too. The worst out there are the outsourcers, they don't care how or why it failed, they just want to know "can you restore it?" and literally hand you the keys to the kingdom as they simply want to close their ticket ASAP and don't care about an RFO.

-TL


----------

